# Plastisol not fully sticking to shirt. HELP!



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay, first I thought it was my old cheap heat press having cold spots. I went out and got a DK20. I tried it out today and still the same results. I'm really fustrated at the moment kinda want to call it quits.

I tried temp from 360, 380, 400, 410. All with high pressure, on the DK20 a 9 is max pressure. I used 12sec timer. All the plastisol are from Semo and the shirts are from Alstyle. I get the same results every time. 

Here are some examples I uploaded


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe decreasing the pressure might help. What are the instructions?


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

proworlded said:


> Maybe decreasing the pressure might help. What are the instructions?


Semo instruments.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

In the 3rd picture (orange and yellow), the ink is bleeding together. Unless they were printed that way it's a sign of too much pressure. I press at 6, 7 tops.


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

Update*

Went & bought a temp gun to check for cold spots, and there was none. The weird thing is that the plastisol won't stick to the shirt in the same area everytime. I also noticed that there's a bump on the rubber lower plate when it gets hot, but when it cools off, then the bump shrinks & goes away again.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I had similar issues with same company. Call there and talk to them. They ended up redoing mine for me and I had no issues with the reprints. I don't use them anymore though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

bolinsspeedyts said:


> I had similar issues with same company. Call there and talk to them. They ended up redoing mine for me and I had no issues with the reprints. I don't use them anymore though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


What exact issue were you having btw?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Get a sample pack from F&M, Transfer Express, Etc Etc....this will help you make sure its the transfer and not your equipment. You might find you like transfers from one of the other providers better.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I had one color of the transfer (3 colors) that was not releasing to the shirt. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

that means its not cured. or if you added any type of additive then you put too much.


----------



## giandy13b (Jan 15, 2011)

Leenhia, are you making sure to get all the moisture our of the shirt? My instructions tell me to heat the shirt 2 times to get all the moisture out, you can tell by how much steam raises each time you open it back up. 2nd, you need to heat your pallet with no shirt on it so it's about as hot as the iron, press the heat into your pallet for 30 seconds twice in a row, once that baby is hot put your shirt on, if you already removed the moisture then you good to start again. 

Don't go over 370 degrees it won't help, press for 13 seconds, wait 2 seconds and remove the backing.
Now if this does not work there is a 2nd option which can be a pain but will save your shirt.

Get yourself a hot iron (for ironing shirts) turn it onto the cotton setting, put your shirt down on a good surface preferably the rubber bottom of your press, then lay a teflon sheet over top of the area you need to get to stick, put your iron on it and press and slide really hard for about 12 seconds, then peel back and check. I started doing this on areas that weren't sticking and it's been very helpful.

Hope this helps!


----------

